# Mike Myers is BACK!



## MA-Caver (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike Myers is indeed one of the funniest people today. He's still got the knack for making people fall out of their seats with his zinging one liners and situations. 
Watch the trailer, it had me busting out laughing. This is the official site. 
http://www.theloveguru.com/
Once again he plays a fish out of water kinda guy who's in his own world but manages to bring everyone into it. Wildly popular Love Guru who has the answers for everyone's love woes. Like Austin Powers his glib remarks gets him in over his head but doesn't seem to mind because he's got a snappy comeback to get him out of it. 

Favorite line from the trailer: To a mean redneck cowboy... "I had a hat like that once... then my mom got a job!" :lfao:

Definitely watching this one this summer!opcorn:


----------

